# Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend



## AlpineRider (27. November 2012)

*Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Servus werte Community,

heute habe ich von Amazon den Eizo Foris FS2333 erhalten, nachdem er bei prad.de so grandios abgeschnitten hat und mein LG W2453TQ (TN-Panel) auch nicht mehr der neueste ist. Aufgrund der in vielen Threads erwähnten Empfehlung eines IPS-Panels, welches auch von der Spieletauglichkeit her im Laufe der Zeit massiv verbessert wurde, dachte ich mir, ich probiere es mal aus.

Die Blickwinkelbeständigkeit ist mir gleichgültig, da ich immer in der gleichen Position vor'm Monitor sitze.
Die detailliertere und realistischere Farbdarstellung war das erste, was mir positiv aufgefallen ist. Das ist beim FS2333 wirklich ausgezeichnet. Aber wenn ich beim LG W2453TQ den Game-Modus aktivierte (u.a. für deutlich sattere Farben), ist der Unterschied zwar deutlich erkennbar, aber nicht so weltbewegend wie ich es erwartet hatte.

Den Eizo-Monitortest hat mein Exemplar sehr gut gestanden. Keine Pixelfehler, keine Subpixelfehler, kein auffälliges Durchleuchten an den Rändern, eine makellose Bilddarstellung. Da habe ich wirklich ein sehr gutes Exemplar erhalten.

Was im Desktop-Betrieb bei Mauszeigerbewegungen, Fenster-Verschieben und Video-Betrachtung aber dann schon vermuten ließ, wurde bei Metro 2033 bestätigt. Die Bewegungsunschärfe ist meines Erachtens nach für sämtliche bewegte Spiele -und erst recht Shooter- unbrauchbar. Subjetiv ist die Bewegungsunschärfe auf dem alten W2453TQ sogar deutlich schwächer.
Overdrive auf "Standard" und "Verbessert" reduziert zwar die Schlieren, aber das Bild während einer Bewegung bleibt undeutlich und wird wesentlich hackender. Da kann man dann zwischen zwei Übeln wählen. Korona-Effekte kommen bei "Verbessert" störend hinzu.

Grafikrelevante Hardware: Sapphire HD7950 Boost, 1 m DeLock Dual-Link DVI Kabel; (mit dem beigelegten DVI-Kabel kein Unterschied);
Treiber: Catalyst 12.10 WHQL (habe von der Beta 12.11 downgraded um den Treiber als potentielle Fehlerquelle auszuschließen), Monitor INF: FS2333.inf Rev.1.10 (aktuellste heute, 27.11.2012);

In den kommenden Tagen werde ich den Eizo Foris FS2333 wieder zurückschicken und mich in der "120 Hz TN-Film" Sparte umsehen müssen. So schade es ist, auf die ausgezeichnete Farbwiedergabe verzichten zu müssen, aber die Bewegungsunschärfe rübt den Spielgenuss massiv.

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei den TV-Geräten, welche mit teils weit über 120 Hz werben? Haben die ein TN-Panel? Weil die Farbwidergabe bei TV-Geräten muss ja auch kräftig und realistisch sein, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Was meinst du mit 120hz TN-Film Sparte? Meinst du damit Fernsehgeräte? Davon würde ich abraten. Schnelle Fernseher schaffen zwar eine Reaktionszeit von 2-3ms. Fast alle haben jedoch einen Inputlag jenseits von 20-30ms.
Die LCD/LED Fernseher haben ein TN-Panel.
Viele TV Geräte haben keine echten 100Hz usw. Samsung z.B. hat häufig die Bezeichnung 100hz *CMR*. CMR heißt Clear Motion Rate u. diese wiederholt jedes Bild einmal. Somit hast du 100 Einzelbilder in der Sekunde, und davon jedoch immer 2 gleiche. Somit hast du also keine "echten" 100hz, sondern nur "echte" 50hz. Die 200hz CMR Modelle haben meist 100hz.
400hz Modelle haben  sogenanntes Scanning Backlight u. in Wirklichkeit auch nur "echte" 100hz
800hz Modelle haben ebenfalls Scanning Backlight u. in Wirklichkeit "echte" 200hz.

Diese Trickserei ist inzwischen bei den Fernsehgeräten weit verbreitet.


Zum neuen Display: Dich stören also Reaktionszeiten von ca. 11ms. Dein alter Monitor reicht dir jedoch. Das heißt, dass ein 3-4ms TN-Panel passen sollte. Evtl. kannst du eben auch über 120/144hz Monitore nachdenken.


----------



## AlpineRider (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

*mr.4EvEr*, vielen Dank für die Informationen bzgl. der Fernsehgeräte. Deine kompetente und rasche Antwort schätze ich sehr 

Mit 120 Hz TN-Film Sparte meinte ich die Richtung von BenQ XL2411T (120 Hz, ab ~280 €, gibt's seit 05.11.2012 im Handel, anscheinend der "kleinere Bruder" des XL2420T).
Die Frage nach der Technik der TV-Geräte war unabhängig davon.



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Zum neuen Display: Dich stören also Reaktionszeiten von ca. 11ms. Dein alter Monitor reicht dir jedoch. Das heißt, dass ein 3-4ms TN-Panel passen sollte.


 Mein alter Monitor reicht eben nicht, daher auch mein Wunsch nach einem neuen (aktuellen) Monitor. An meinem alten W2453TQ störte mich die Bewegungsunschärfe v.a. bei Shootern wie Metro 2033 und insbesondere Battlefield 3 sehr. Ich war in der Annahme, dass aktuelle IPS-Monitore wie der FS2333 besser wären als der "alte" W2453TQ.

Die Schlieren sind es nichteinmal so sehr, die mich stören. Schon auch, aber was mich viel mehr stört, ist, dass bewegende Objekte als Ganzes unscharf werden und inbesondere die Bewegung undeutlich, unregelmäßig und abgehackt wird.
Um es präziser auszudrücken: Die Lokalisierung eines sich bewegenden Objekts (z.B. ein Gegner, der läuft und ich mich gleichzeitig drehe) fällt mir dadurch schwer. Sobald ich stehenbleibe und sich im Spiel nichts bewegt, ist das Bild traumhaft. Kaum drehe ich mich, wird's ne "verschwommene Brühe". War beim W2453TQ so, beim FS2333 ist es noch unangenehmer.
Bei Videos werden einfach Darsteller, die sich Bewegen, undeutlich. Oder die Umgebung, je nachdem.

//edit
Ansonsten ist der Eizo FS2333 ein ausgezeichneter Monitor. Die Darstellung meiner Amateur-Fotografien bekommt wortwörtlich eine völlig neue Betrachtung, die Fertigungsqualität ist makellos. Stabil, robust, endlich keine Klavierlackbeschichtung, gleichmäßige Spaltabstände. Also Eizo ist wirklich eine Qualitätsstufe für sich.
Einzig nur die Darstellung bewegter Bilder ... wenn das nicht wäre ....


----------



## Gast1668121804 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Ähm, ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit allen meinen Monitoren und einem Samsung b6000 LED-Fernseher. Mir ist dann jedoch aufgefallen, dass es nicht an den Monitoren lag, sondern an der aktivierten Bewegungsunschärfe (Motion Blur) in den Spielen! Bei Crysis (2) kann man die im Optionmenü abschalten, bei Unreal Tournament 3 geht das ebenfalls, bei Metro geht es im Spiel nicht, evtl. über die config-Datei. Battlefield 3 habe ich leider nicht, du könntest aber im Optionmenü nachschauen. Beste Grüße


----------



## Junky90 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

@Tutanchamun(TM)
Er hat aber geschrieben, dass er die Unschärfe auch bei Filmen und auf dem Desktop hat.

@AlpineRider
Schonmal die Settings vom Monitor überprüft ? Eventuell liegt da ja der Fehler.


----------



## AlpineRider (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

@ Tutanchamun(TM)
MotionBlur bzw. Bewegungsunschärfe habe ich schon bedacht. Bei Videos besteht das Problem aber eben auch.

@ Junky90
Joa, das Menü (die Idee von Eizo mit der Fernbedienung funktioniert hervorragend) bin ich schon durch. Die zusätzlichen Optionen, die Eizo für Spiele anbietet (dunkle Stellen aufhellen, Kanten schärfen, etc.) funktionieren zwar (und verschlechtern wie prad.de auch geschrieben hat, die Bildqualität), haben aber keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Bewegungsunschärfe. Die Bildwiederholfrequenz ist auch überall korrekt auf 60 Hz eingestellt.
Overdrive verringert die Schlieren, macht die Bewegung aber hackender.

Metro 2033 hab ich auf "Grafik - Normal" getestet, Motion Blur ist deaktiviert. Beim normalen Umhersehen wird halt das Bild genauso unscharf, verschwommen und mehr oder weniger hackend wie beim W2453TQ. Vsync minimiert zwar die auftretenden Zeilensprünge, die Bewegung wird dadurch aber nur "gleichmäßiger" hackend.
Ich dachte lediglich, dass die Entwicklung hierbei schon Fortschritte gemacht hat.


----------



## Painkiller (27. November 2012)

Eines gleich vorweg. Du darfst dir vom BenQ auch kein Farbwunder erwarten. Die Farben sind der große Schwachpunkt der 120hz-BenQs.

Wenn das Kapital da ist, würde ich eher zum Asus VG278HE greifen. 
Der ist von den Farben her um einiges besser als der BenQ. 

Alternative wäre der LG IPS 235P. Bei dem sind mir keine so krassen Probleme bekannt.


----------



## AlpineRider (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Die farblichen Schwächen des 120Hz-BenQ sind mir bekannt, das wäre dann wahrscheinlich der nächste Stein im Schuh.

Der Asus VG278HE ist sicherlich ein tolles Produkt, aber ein 27 Zöller mit nur-Full-HD Auflösung zu dem Preis sagt mir leider nicht zu.

Den LG IPS 235P bzw. den http://geizhals.at/816023  hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Aber ich glaube, das liegt einfach daran, dass ich mir zu viel erwartet hatte und kein IPS-Monitor in Puncto Bewegungs(un)schärfe dem gerecht werden kann. Ich hatte eine spürbare Verbesserung betreffend Bewegungsschärfe zum W2453TQ erwartet. Technisch ist mein gelieferter FS2333 top, also es ist definitiv kein Defekt.

Gäbe es denn 23-24" 120Hz-TN-Monitore, die sich nicht solche farblichen Schwächen wie der BenQ erlauben? Oder ist der 27" Asus da ziemlich auf sich alleine gestellt? Der PCGH-Einkaufsführer ist da leider auch keine Hilfe, zumal ich dort die Position des FS2333 als "bedingt spieletauglicher" Monitor in einer Spielerzeitschrift auf Platz 1 als merkwürdig erachte.


----------



## T'PAU (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alternative wäre der LG IPS 235P. Bei dem sind mir keine so krassen Probleme bekannt.


Also ich hab den jetzt seit 1,5 Wochen im Einsatz und mir sind (bei afaik mittlerer Overdrive-Einstellung) keinerlei Bewegungsschlieren o.ä. aufgefallen. Getestet hab ich bisher das uralte _Tactical Ops_, _UT3_ und _Crysis 2_, keine Probleme. Bei C2 ist aber noch eine Bewegungsunschärfe eingestellt. 
Ich hatte vorher aber sieben Jahre ein PVA-Panel (FS P19-2) im Einsatz, welches wohl nicht zu den schnellsten gehört.
Vielleicht sieht man einen Unterschied, wenn man längere Zeit TN-Panels gewohnt war... 

Bei mir ist das subjektive Spielgefühl jedenfalls gleich geblieben, Schlieren, Nachzieheffekte oder Inputlag kann ich beim IPS235P nicht feststellen.


----------



## AlpineRider (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Es ist sicherlich abhängig vom subjektiven Empfinden. Ich habe nun das W2453TQ und FS2333 abwechselnd in Verwendung gehabt.
Sobald ich mich drehe und einen Gegner verfolgend anvisiere habe ich mit nem verschwommenen Bildmatsch zu kämpfen. Auf dem W2453TQ und auf dem FS2333 noch stärker. Schlieren und Corona-Effekte sind nicht einmal so das Problem.
Auf der Homepage von BenQ wird bei der Präsentation des XL2411T schön gezeigt:
http://www.benq.com/images/hq/products/product_features/lcdm/fast_xl2411t2.jpg
Auch wenn ich das Bild für eine werbestarke Übertreibung halte (denn entweder ist der Hintergrund scharf und das Auto unscharf, wenn man nicht mitverfolgt; oder das Auto scharf und der Hintergrund unscharf), zeigt es dennoch, wie ich bewegte Bilder auf einem 60 Hz TN- oder schlimmer IPS-Panel empfinde.

Sobald ich das Geld von Amazon für den FS2333 zurück habe, schaue ich mir mal den BenQ XL2411T. 280 € und lagernd in Wien. Oder den Asus VG278HE von Painkiller, der mir in Anbetracht der Auswahl immer sympatischer wird.

Offensichtlich komme ich, wenn ich eine Verbesserung der Darstellung bewegter Bilder haben möchte, um 120 Hz nicht herum.


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2012)

Mit dem Asus VG278HE machst du auch nichts falsch. Er bietet viel Leistung fürs Geld. Gerade wenn man bedenkt was die 24" Modelle mit 120hz kosten. Da ist dann 27" mit 144Hz direkt günstig. P/L technisch gibt es auch nichts zu meckern. Daher eine klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## AlpineRider (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Mein Ziel geht bzw. ging dahin, dass ich über kurz oder lang auf Triple-Monitoring aufrüsten will. Der mittige Monitor sollte für das zentrale Sichtfeld ein hochqualitativer Monitor sein, der alle Kriterien der Spielbarkeit und Qualität erfüllt. Links und rechts hätte ich dann günstigere Monitore für das periphäre Sichtfeld aufgestellt, die zwar denselben oder einen ähnlichen Paneltyp haben, aber doch weitaus günstiger sein sollten.
Bei einem mittigen 23,x-24"-Monitor wäre dieses Vorhaben einfacher zu realisieren als bei einem 27"-Monitor.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob's ein BenQ XL2411T mittig sein möge um das Projekt beizubehalten (und farbliche Schwächen in Kauf zu nehmen) oder ob ich den 27"-144Hz-Asus nehmen soll und auf Triple-Monitoring verzichten. Das Spielgefühl mit 5760x1080 Pixel ist schon ein absoluter Genuss, für den ich auch bereit wäre, im Laufe der Zeit eine zweite HD7950 einzubauen um die Leistung bereit zu stellen.

Shooter- und Rennspiele, Internet und Office, CAD-Arbeiten sowie Videos betrachten stünde im Vordergrund.


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2012)

Wenn du auf ein Triple-Setup aus bist, dann würde ich auch dreimal den gleichen Monitor verbauen. Die Kontrastunterschiede sind sonst einfach zu hoch. Gerade in Games ist das nicht wirklich optimal. Da würde ich keine halben Sachen machen. 

Die Entscheidung mit dem Monitor kann dir wohl niemand abnehmen.

Alternative wäre der Dell U2713HM. IPS Panel und hohe Auflösung.


----------



## biohaufen (28. November 2012)

Stell den Overdrive auf Standard,  dann ist er richtig flott


----------



## AlpineRider (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Danke für deine Hilfe, Beratung und Unterstützung, <<Painkiller>>  Das mit den unterschiedlichen Kontrasten bei Triple Monitoring habe ich schon befürchtet...
Nun habe ich alle Informationen und einen hinreichenden Überblick. Wie du richtig geschrieben hast, die Entscheidung kann mir niemand abnehmen. Ich werde nochmals alle Punkte für mich durchgehen und dann entscheiden. Danke nochmals!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Stell den Overdrive auf Standard,  dann ist er richtig flott


 
Naja...kommt drauf an PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK Teil 9
Der Overdrive beim FS2333 sorgt für starke Überschwinger der Schwarz/Weiß Wechsel verbessert sich trozdem nicht. Letzenendes ist er, wenn man alle Verschiedenen Wechsel betrachtet, mit Overdrive schon schneller. Die Überschwinger könnten diesen Vorteil allerdings evtl. verschlimmbessern.
Der Inputlag bleibt trotz des Overdrives sehr klein. Deshalb kann der TE ja mal den Overdrive probieren u. dann selbst entscheiden....
Den Overdrive würde ich allerdings an der Stelle des TE noch probieren, bevor er diesen einschickt....schaden kann es ja nicht


----------



## AlpineRider (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Bezüglich Overdrive hatte ich im ersten post schon ein meinen Eindruck geschildert.


AlpineRider schrieb:


> Overdrive auf "Standard" und "Verbessert"  reduziert zwar die Schlieren, aber das Bild während einer Bewegung  bleibt undeutlich und wird wesentlich hackender. Da kann man dann  zwischen zwei Übeln wählen. Korona-Effekte kommen bei "Verbessert"  störend hinzu.


 Beide Overdrive-Stufen habe ich in vielerlei  Situationen ausprobiert. Der Bildlauf ist mit Overdrive ruckelnder bzw.  hackender. Es sind nicht einmal die Schlieren das Problem, sondern die  Unschärfe sich bewegender Objekte.
Wenn das Bild eingefroren da steht, ist alles traumhaft. Aber kaum bewegt sich etwas, wird's zu "Bildmatsch".

Gestern  Nacht hab ich dann noch Battlefield 3 angezockt (hatte es wieder  installiert) und gerade auf schnellen Hauskampf-Maps, wo sehr viel in  Bewegung ist und man sich selbst auch noch viel und schnell bewegen  muss, wird der Bildmatsch sogar für einen Gelegenheits-Spieler wie mich zu einer gewaltigen Spaßbremse.

Nach  gründlicher Überlegung und Abwägung werde ich der Empfehlung von  <<Painkiller>> folgen und mir einen 144 Hz 27" Asus VG278HE  zulegen. Die farblichen Schwächen des BenQ wollte ich nicht riskieren  und 23,x" waren doch auch spürbar kleiner (zu klein) als der jetzige 24". Auf  die 27" Bilddiagonale bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Auf  Triple-Monitoring werde ich verzichten, da ich dafür zu wenig  ambitioniert zocke und der Preis bei dieser Monitorwahl nicht in  Relation dazu steht.

Den FS2333 habe ich heute Mittag schon retourniert, sitze wieder vor'm alten W2453TQ und bereue diese Entscheidung keineswegs. Der Eizo war für Standbilder traumhaft und hat von der Verarbeitung her Maßstäbe gesetzt. Aber für jegliche bewegte Bilder sind 60Hz-IPS nichts für mich. Ist alles subjektiv, aber ich hab's zumindest ausprobiert.

/edit:
Die Auswahl an 120 Hz Monitoren in der Größe 23-24" hält sich auch in sehr bescheidenen Grenzen, überhaupt wenn man sich auch noch die Verfügbarkeit der Produkte ansieht und dann noch dazu nimmt, wann sie rausgekommen sind (einige sehr alte Modelle dabei):
Monitore » TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Auflösung: ab 1920x1080, Besonderheiten: 120Hz
Unter'm Strich bleibt da nur der BenQ XL2411T (der Händler wäre quasi neben mir) und XL2420T. Und ich vermute mal, dass der XL2411T mit denselben Farbdarstellungsproblemen wie der XL2420T zu kämpfen hat.

Mich wundert es, dass man vom XL2411T sonst nichts liest..


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass man vom XL2411T sonst nichts liest..



Ka, bislang habe ich noch nichts von dem Gerät mitbekommen. Aber es gibt ja noch Google...
Gegoogelt gefunden: Benq stellt XL2411T-Gaming-Monitor mit 120 Hz und 3D-Vision-2-Support vor
Der XL2411t ist brandneu...komische Namensstrategie: XL2410t-> XL2420t -> XL2411t 
Testberichte werden bestimmt bald auftauchen.
Kümmern wir uns mal um das hier und jetzt: XL2410t vs XL2420t

Da würde ich eindeutig den XL2420t bevorzugen. Das 3d Vision 2 hat eine deutlich bessere Helligkeit als das 1er Kit (des XL2410t). Denn die erste Generation hatte ja im 3d Modus eine zu niedrige Helligkeit.
Bei manchen Tests war der eine, bei manchen der andere besser. Das liegt warsch. an der Serienstreuung. Ich würde allerdings eher zum XL2420t greifen. Der 2410t ist ja kaum mehr erhältlich.

P/L technisch ist aber, unter der Voraussetzung, dass du 27 Zoll nicht als Nachteil empfindest der Asus besser. Wenn du iwann mal in 3d Vision reinschnuppern willst, wäre dieser sowieso die bessere Wahl, da 27 Zoll ein besseres 3d Räumlichkeitsgefühl vermitteln.

P.S. Wer ist denn dein Händler? Im Moment hat nur Amazon den XL2411t im Angebot


----------



## AlpineRider (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Dank dir für die Rückmeldung, mr.4EvEr 
Google habe ich auch befragt, aber lediglich Vorschauartikel, keine Tests gefunden.

Wie dem auch sei, sobald ich das Geld von Amazon rückerstattet bekomme, bestelle ich im gleichen Moment das Asus VG278HE. Auch der besseren Farbdarstellung (vs. BenQ) wegen.
Triple Monitoring für's Zocken ist abgehackt. Für ein paar leistungsschwache Spiele und Konsolenportierungen zahlen sich drei hochwertige Monitore nicht aus und für aktuelle Hardwarefresser wie BF3 würde es die Hardwarekosten dermaßen sprengen, dass ich für nichts anderes mehr leben könnte ... und da sind noch ein paar Dinge, die weitaus wichtiger sind als der PC und Zocken 

@ Händler: Wenn du beim Geizhals-Link auf "Österreich" klickst, siehst du das Angebot von DiTech. Da is ne Filiale unweit von mir, aber bei über 100 € versenden sie auch kostenlos. Ich vermeide es aber so gut wie möglich deren Umsatz zu steigern, aus verschiedenen Gründen.
Das spricht dann auch wiederum für's Asus, weil ich das woanders kaufen kann


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



> Danke für deine Hilfe, Beratung und Unterstützung, <<Painkiller>>  Das mit den unterschiedlichen Kontrasten bei Triple Monitoring habe ich schon befürchtet...
> Nun habe ich alle Informationen und einen hinreichenden Überblick. Wie  du richtig geschrieben hast, die Entscheidung kann mir niemand abnehmen.  Ich werde nochmals alle Punkte für mich durchgehen und dann  entscheiden. Danke nochmals!


Man tut was man kann, damit alle zufrieden sind.  Von daher: Immer wieder gerne!

Das mit dem Kontrast kann man evtl. ausgleichen, wenn man die Monitore sauber kalibriert. Dazu sollte aber wenigstens das Panel gleich sein. Also nicht TN und IPS mischen. 



> Die Auswahl an 120 Hz Monitoren in der Größe 23-24" hält sich auch in  sehr bescheidenen Grenzen, überhaupt wenn man sich auch noch die  Verfügbarkeit der Produkte ansieht und dann noch dazu nimmt, wann sie  rausgekommen sind (einige sehr alte Modelle dabei):


Das ist eben der große Nachteil. BenQ hat hier die Nase vorne. Und das lassen sie sich auch gut bezahlen.  
Von daher ist der Asus mit seinen 144Hz in Sachen Preis/Leistung dem BenQ gegenüber schon im Vorteil, wie ich persönlich finde. 

Hier der Test von Prad.de:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278HE


----------



## Jahai (28. November 2012)

Auch wäre vielleicht der neue bzw bald kommende Asus VG248QE etwas, ist die 24" des 27"ers


----------



## captain_drink (29. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



Jahai schrieb:


> Auch wäre vielleicht der neue bzw bald kommende Asus VG248QE etwas, ist die 24" des 27"ers



Der würde mich sehr interessieren, hast du nähere Informationen zu dem, v.a. bzgl. des Erscheinungstermins?


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Klingt ganz gut, der kleine Bruder.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



<> schrieb:


> Klingt ganz gut, der kleine Bruder.


 


Jahai schrieb:


> Auch wäre vielleicht der neue bzw bald kommende Asus VG248QE etwas, ist die 24" des 27"ers


 
Meintest du evtl. VG248HE ?

Hoffentlich wird der günstiger u. besser, als der XL2420t sodass die Preise der 120/144 hz 24 Zöller sinkt... 
Dann werde ich evtl. sogar meinen Samsung an meinen Dad stiften u. mir nen 120/144hz Panel kaufen


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Er meint den hier:
Asus bereitet 24-Zoll-Monitor mit 144 Hz vor - ComputerBase


----------



## AlpineRider (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



Jahai schrieb:


> Auch wäre vielleicht der neue bzw bald kommende Asus VG248QE etwas, ist die 24" des 27"ers


 Klingt sehr interessant, danke 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob sich das warten lohnen könnte. Ansich wäre ich einem 27-Zöller nicht abgeneigt, nicht trotz FullHD, sondern eben deswegen. Auf meinem 24"er tue ich mir manchmal schwer einen Gegner, der nur mit nem halben Kopf aus der Deckung rausblickt, anzuvisieren. Beispielsweise. Ähnliche Beispiele gibt's zur Genüge. Allgemein würde ich mich über einer sonst größeren Distanz zum Monitor erfreuen. Bis vor einigen Jahren sind 27"er als Zockermonitore meist wegen unbrauchbar hoher Reaktionszeiten ausgefallen.

Der VG248QE soll eine Reaktionszeit (grey-to-grey) von 1 ms haben. Jene des VG278HE beträgt 2 ms. Skalieren diese Werte linear zu den empfindlicheren Reaktionwerten (z.B. schwarz-weiß).
Oder anders gefragt:

Weil das VG248QE so viel später rauskommt als das VG278HE: Kann man mit einer spürbar besseren Technik rechnen, sodass sich das Warten lohnt, oder wird's unter'm Strich dasselbe sein wie der 27"er - nur eben kleiner?
Kann man solche Einschätzungen aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten sagen oder wäre alles nur Glaskugelleserei?

Chip.de schreibt von einem Preis von etwa 350 EUR. Der 27"er kostet dzt. rund 415 EUR.
Wenn die Technik dieselbe ist und der 24"er nicht besser sein wird, wäre mir die größere Bildfläche 65 EUR Preisdifferenz allemal wert.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Wenn ich Asus wäre, würde ich das gleiche Panel wie im VG278HE verbauen. 

Aber erst ein Test wird zeigen, wie es denn nun aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das warten nicht. 
Warten kann man immer. Hardware sollte man dann kaufen, wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



<> schrieb:


> Wenn ich Asus wäre, würde ich das gleiche Panel wie im VG278HE verbauen.
> 
> Aber erst ein Test wird zeigen, wie es denn nun aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das warten nicht.
> Warten kann man immer. Hardware sollte man dann kaufen, wenn man sie braucht.



Genauso sehe ich das auch...ich habe damals bei meinem System ewig auf den Bulldozertest gewartet...und dann n paar Wochen vor Release n AMD System gekauft...
Letztendes hätte ich zwar trotz des schlechten Bullis n AMD System gekauft (damals warn die Phenom P/L technisch ja nicht sooooo schlecht) aber das warten hat sich einfach nicht rentiert...
In der Regel dauert es sowieso immer länger als man denkt, zwischen Ankündigung u. Verkauf eines Produktes.
Richtig extrem ists da zz im Grafikkarten u. CPU Segment. Ständig kommen News zu Verspätungen (Beispiel HD 8000 Series)


----------



## captain_drink (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Weil das VG248QE so viel später rauskommt als das VG278HE



Hast du denn eine genauere Angabe für den Erscheinungszeitraum? Bisher habe ich nur von "in Kürze", "demnächst" u.ä. gelesen, was natürlich beliebig interpretierbar ist.


----------



## AlpineRider (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Nein, ich habe noch keine Angaben zum Erscheinungszeitraum. Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf, dass der VG278HE lt. Geizhals-Listung ab dem 10.07.2012 zu kaufen war. Selbst wenn der VG248QE im Dez.2012 erscheint, liegen 5 Monate dazwischen, die theoretisch zur Verbesserung der Technik genutzt werden konnten. Oder es ist derselbe Monitor geblieben, nur "geschrumpft". So war das gemeint mit der Zeitspanne.

<<Painkiller>> hat aber Recht, ich bestelle heute den VG278HE.


----------



## sedeko (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Hi AlpineRider hab heute durch Zufall dein Anliegen gelesen und kann dir nur zustimmen, hab mir auch den Eizo FS2333 zugelegt auch wegen des sehr guten Tests von Prad bin aber genau so enttäuscht, wie du schon geschrieben hast vor allem in Bewegung auch bei langsamere Spiele. Overdrive muss schon Standard sein sonst schmiert es mir zu stark aber das übel bei Standard ist das ich sehr oft Corona Effekte sehe und Verbessert kannste eh in die Tonne kloppen. 

Aber sonst von der Farbbrillanz wie du schon geschrieben hast 1A nur Schwarzwert ist nicht so toll, das neue Hitman was meistens dunkel gehalten ist sieht grausig aus.

Leider hab ich zu lange gewartet und kann ihn nicht mehr zurück geben und bin genau so auf die suche nach einen neuen Monitor. Ich warte auch auf den VG248QE oder xl2411t aber meine bedenken sind einfach zu groß das die Farbdarstellung, Brillanz und plastische Bild zu schlecht sind bei TN-Monitore.

Ich guck mir schon länger den ASUS PB278Q ( test Asus PB278Q Review )an ist zwar auch nur 60 Herz und PLS aber soll angeblich sehr gute pixel Reaktionszeiten haben und so gut wie keine Corona Effekte.


----------



## captain_drink (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Der Asus VG248QE wird i.Ü. im Februar 2013 erscheinen, wurde mir gerade von deren Support mitgeteilt.


----------



## earlcrow (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Hallo grüß dich!

bin durch zufall auf den Thread gestoßen - hab mir vor paar Wochen auch den FS2333 geholt.

Ich kann leider deine aufgezählten Probleme nicht bestätigen?!?

Eben vorallem Hitman ist schon extremst gut auf dem Monitor.
Aber noch besser kommt FarCry 3 - die Farben ... einfach genial.

Das Schlieren und aufkommende Korona Effekte kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Liegts am Betrachter?


Also ich kann den Monitor nur weiterempfehlen! *Vorallem für Farbenthusiasten *


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



earlcrow schrieb:


> Das Schlieren und aufkommende Korona Effekte kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Liegts am Betrachter?
> 
> Also ich kann den Monitor nur weiterempfehlen! *Vorallem für Farbenthusiasten *



Ja das liegt am Betrachter... und an dem was man sich gewöhnt ist. Wenn mir jemand jetzt ein 12ms schnelles IPS Panel vor die Nase stellen würde, und ich damit zocken müsste, wäre es schon n doller Unterschied 
(von 6 ms Reaktionszeit). Manche Leute sind Schlieren-u. Koronaanfälliger als andere. Ich bin zz eher an 120/144hz Monitoren interessiert, als an MVA/IPS Panels mit ner Reaktionszeit unterhalb von 10ms.
Für Farbenthusiasten (mit nem normalen Budget) ist der Eizo natürlich Bombe...


----------



## earlcrow (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

ja da muss ich dir wohl recht geben - muss gestehen ich hatte noch nie einen 120Hz vor Augen deswegen hab ich auch keinen Vergleich.
Da ich aber auch relativ viel mit Photoshop und AfterEffects mache ist der FS2333 schon die beste Kombi für beides!

Nunja - jedem das seine!

Grüße!


----------



## sedeko (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

@earlcrow
ja ich komme von einem 120Hz Monitor vielleicht liegt es daran das ich deswegen empfindlicher bin.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann merkt man den Unterschied auf jeden fall deutlich! Zwischen 60hz und 120hz liegen Welten!


----------



## rubyi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Hallo zusammen,

bin hier sonst nur als stiller Mitleser tätig, habe mich jetzt hier aber extra mal registriert.

Und zwar aus folgendem Grund:
Ich habe mir am Wochenende den Eizo 2333FS gegönnt. Davor hatte ich noch ein 5-6Jahre altes TN Panel (LG19070HR, 2ms).
Der Eizo ist optisch top - das Bild ist klasse. Aaaaber: bei Games (BF3, FC3 aktuell getestet) kommt mir die Schlierenbildung stärker vor. Bzw das Bild ist halt bei Bewegung weniger scharf. Es stört mich jetzt nicht so extrem. Ich denke man kann dennoch erfolgreich spielen und auch meine Stats waren nicht schlechter als sonst.

Aber das Thema mit den 120+ hz lässt mir keine Ruhe und somit wurde auch noch der Asus VG278HR bestellt. Dieser sollte heute oder morgen bei mir eintrudeln.

Ich würd euch dann einen Bericht erstatten und auch versuchen es grafisch (z.b. beide gleiche Bewegung und dann abfotografieren - so sollte man doch Schweife darstellen können?) darzustellen.

Falls der Asus jetzt keine Wow-Effekt bringt geht er wieder zurück, denn eigentlich habe ich mich ganz bewusst für ein IPS Panel entschieden. Nebenher bin ich nämlich Hobbyfotograf und mache dementsprechend auch viel Bildbearbeitung - da ist mir farbtreue eigentlich wichtig. Aber zocken ist halt genauso wichtig  Und da ich früher auch nur ein TN Panel hatte.. nunja, ich werds die Tage(hoffentlich heute) sehen!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Du musst halt wissen welches Hobby dich eher begeistert. Oder eben zwei Monitore haben. 

Hier mal ein Video zu 144Hz:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bml1BELVfg


----------



## Gast12308 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du musst halt wissen welches Hobby dich eher begeistert. Oder eben zwei Monitore haben.
> 
> Hier mal ein Video zu 144Hz:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bml1BELVfg


 
Aussagekräftig bei einem 30 FPS Youtube-Video. 
Aber im Ernst, der Monitor ist gut (hab ihn selbst), aber jetzt nichts Weltbewegendes.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*



> Aussagekräftig bei einem 30 FPS Youtube-Video.
> Aber im Ernst, der Monitor ist gut (hab ihn selbst), aber jetzt nichts Weltbewegendes.


Und selbst da sieht man schon den Unterschied. Verstehst du was ich damit sagen will?  

Wenn du ihn selbst hast, dann mal eine Frage:

Würdest du wieder auf 60Hz zurück wechseln?


----------



## rubyi (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Also das Video find ich ehrlich gesagt jetzt ja nicht so weltbewegend. Aber morgen seh ich es denke selbst! (wurd heut nicht zugestellt *grml*) Muss nur schauen das ich rechtzeitig zur Post komme^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Vergiss nicht den Monitor via Dual DVI-D oder DisplayPort anzuschließen.  Sonst wird das nichts mit den 144Hz. 

Teste es mal selber! Gerade in Shootern merkt man den Unterschied deutlich.


----------



## rubyi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Sooo,  wollte schonmal eine kurze Rückmeldung abgeben. Konnte den VG278HE dann heute endlich mal bei der Post abholen und habe dann direkt mal angefangen zu testen  Nach dem auspacken hab ich mich erstmal erschrocken wie riesig 27" doch sind. Da wirken die 23" ja schon mickrig gegen und von meinem alten 19"... Lach.. der ist ja quasi nur die Hälfte! 
Leider ist das offenbar auch das größte Manko, denn mein schreibtisch bietet nicht genügend Abstand würde ich auf den ersten Blick sagen. Der Bildschirm steht jetzt so ca. 50-60cm von den Augen entfernt und naja, die Schriften und das browsen finde ich auf dem FS2333 angenehmer - einfach weil er das "knackigere" Bild macht. Es ist schlicht schärfer was auf den geringeren Pixelabstand zurückzuführen ist.
Farblich musste ich den Asus natürlich erstmal etwas konfigurieren, aber jetzt wirft er für meine Augen ganz angenehme Farben auf den Schirm! Ich denke meiner Hobby Bildbearbeitung tut das keinen Abbruch. 
Bleibt noch das Argument 60 vs 144hz. Joa, also den Unterschied merkt man eigentlich sobald man die Maus bewegt. 144hz sind schon was feines! Auch eine Runde Battlefield3 war ein echtes schönes, smoothes Gefühl. Das kommt in der Art bei dem 60hz Eizo nicht rüber. Dennoch ist es kein K.O. Kriterium wie ich finde. Alles in allem beides tolle Monitore! Die 144hz machen schon ganz gut was her, aber so 100%ig überzeugt bin ich nicht - werd wohl erst noch ein paar Tage probieren und mich ans Bild gewöhnen müssen. Aktuell sieht es jedoch so aus das der Eizo Retour geht und der Asus bleibt noch eine Weile zum testen


----------



## captain_drink (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Ich habe den Eizo Foris 2333 BK und bin ehrlich gesagt ebenfalls enttäuscht. In der oberen rechten und unteren rechten Ecke sind zwei größere Lichthöfe sichtbar; die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit ist für UT, Quake o.ä. unzumutbar. Selbst in langsameren Spielen verwischt und vermatscht das Bild. Die Farben sind zwar gut, aber keineswegs perfekt; Kontrast/Helligkeit/Schwarzwert sind nie wirklich in einem guten Verhältnis. Was sind denn die Erfahrungen der anderen hier: Ist dieser "Bildvermatschen" eine Eigenheit des langsamen IPS-Panels oder generell von 60-Hz-Monitoren?

P.S.: Außerdem habe ich (trotz per Control Panel forcierten Vsync) selbst unter Windows mit Tearing zu kämpfen. Das dürfte bei 120/144 Hz ebenfalls nicht mehr auftreten -- richtig?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit letzter Woche den Eizo und kann die ganzen negativen Erfahrungen nicht bestätigen. Zum vergleichen hab ich den Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, ein 120 Hz Modell mit TN Panel gehabt.
Lichthöfe oder dergleichen hat mein Exemplar überhaupt nicht. Nur das typische IPS Glow in den Ecken wenn man zu nah davor sitzt. 
Von der Reaktionszeit bin ich ebenfalls positiv überrascht, starke Schlieren konnte ich nicht feststellen. Im Vergleich zum Samsung zwar schon ein wenig sichtbar aber für mich nicht störend. Beim Inputlag konnte ich keinen Unterschied zum Samsung feststellen. Beide reagieren für mich ohne Verzögerung. 
Vom Schwarzwert bin ich positiv überrascht, sehe mit dem Eizo deutlich mehr Details in dunklen Passagen als mit dem Samsung. Die Farben sind IPS typisch brillant. Kein color banding oder so zu sehen. Kein Vergleich zum Samsung der da wesentlich schlechter ist...TN Panel halt. War für mich der Hauptgrund des Kaufs als Hobbyfotograf. 
Den Unterschied 60 zu 120 Hz merkt man schon deutlich, allein wenn man den Mauszeiger in Windows bewegt. Bei FPS oder anderen Games  merke ich den Unterschied wiederum nicht so deutlich. Hab Far Cry 3 und Crysis 2 mehrmals verglichen und mich haben die 60 Hz nicht gestört.  

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zu frieden mit dem Eizo und kann die ganzen schlechten Erfahrungen nicht teilen. Selbst mit dem direkten Vergleich mit einem 120 Hz TN Panel, hat der Eizo für ein IPS Panel in meinen Augen sehr gut mitgehalten. 

Ich betreibe beide Monitore an meinem PC und kann im Notfall immer switchen. Ist schon schön wenn man die Wahl hat. Ich warte jetzt nur auf 120 Hz IPS Monitore.


----------



## biohaufen (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Ich den Eizo FS2333 jetzt schon seit Mitte November und meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen von Slipknot1203


----------



## AlpineRider (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hatte.

Inzwischen habe ich das Asus VG278HE (27", 144 Hz) und bin sehr zufrieden. Vielen Dank an <<Painkiller>> und alle anderen, die mir diesen Monitor empfohlen haben.


Die Diagonale von 27" ist überwältigend und dank eines Ecktisches konnte ich die Distanz beim normalen Arbeiten und Surfen so auf traumhafte 90 cm erweitern. Meine Augen danken es mir sehr, die Tätigkeiten am PC sind für mich dadurch deutlich angenehmer geworden.
Bei pixelgenauen Aufgaben, sei es CAD-Zeichnen oder Scharfschießen bei Spielen, kann ich problemlos näher rankommen und habe eine präzise Position vor mir aufgrund der größeren Pixel. Bei >24" war der Bildbereich dann schon zu klein für mich bzw. es war zu mühsam sowas kleines zu erkennen. Die Pixelgröße empfinde ich aber selbst bei einem Abstand von 60 cm (mein "Zockerabstand" bei dem Monitor) noch nicht als unangenehm.
Den schnelleren Bildaufbau bei den 144 Hz spüre ich schon im normalen Desktopbetrieb und beim Scrollen von Texten. Bei Spielen (bis jetzt Far Cry 3 und Assassin's Creed 3, aber auch Anno 1404) werden die Bewegungen selbst bei fps weit unterhalb von 144 Hz deutlich schärfer dargestellt und das Bild verkommt nicht in einem vergleichsweise Texturmatsch. Filme anzusehen erscheint mir am VG278HE auch geschmeidiger.
Die Leuchtkraft ist hervorragend und die Farbbrillianz für meine Hobbyzwecke sehr gut. Leider habe ich Entlang der Ränder konstant verlaufende Lichthöfe, ich habe mich aber nicht getraut den Monitor umzutauschen, da ich es nicht riskieren will ein schlechteres Exemplar zu bekommen - hierfür sind die Erhellungen am Rand zu unspektakulär. Bei einer Helligkeit von 40 % (was subjektiv so hell ist wie 100 % an meinem alten LG W2453TQ), sind die Erhellungen im Randbereich vernachlässigbar. Die Erhellungen sind auch nur bei reinem Schwarz erkennbar, alles ab dunkelgrauen Tönen verschwinden sie. Somit für mich verschmerzbar.

Unter'm Strich bleibt für mich, dass die 144 Hz für meine Bedürfnisse massiv die Bildqualität verbesserten, die Helligkeit sowie Farbsättigung sehr gut sind und ich eine Monitorgröße von 27" (auch bei "nur" Full HD Auflösung) nicht mehr missen will.

Ich möchte in aller Deutlichkeit aber noch anmerken, dass diese Rückmeldung ausschließlich auf subjektiven Empfinden beruht. Der Eizo Monitor hatte IPS-typisch ein satteres Bild, die Verarbeitung war entsprechend dem Ruf von Eizo makellos, robust und durchdacht und die vielen Darstellungsoptionen (z.B. "Papier" beim Textschreiben) m.E.n. sinnvoll. Für reine Office-Anwendungen und Bildbearbeitungen würde ich sofort wieder einen Eizo dieser Klasse nehmen. Nur für Spiele und Multimedia wie Filme betrachten, war mir die Bildaufbauzeit zu hoch, sodass das Bild bei Bewegungen in einen Texturmatsch verkam (subjektives Empfinden!).
Für mich war es wesentlich bedeutender, beide Monitore in Aktion gesehen zu haben und allen Interessenten kann ich nur empfehlen, sich nach Möglichkeit ebenfalls nicht zu scheuen die in Frage kommenden Monitore einfach auszuprobieren (ggf. in Ladengeschäften oder eben das Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen).


----------



## sedimagic (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Ich habe mir einen neune PC zusammgenbebaut. Gestern habe ich mir den EIZO FS2333 gekauft. In die Auswahl kamen der EIZO FS2333 und der BENQ XL2411T. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem, das ich versuchen werde zu beschreiben. Beim Scrollen im Browser flackert/flimmert der Text irgendwie. Ich kann das nicht genau beschreiben, jedoch stört mich das. Wenn ich z.B. hier im Forum langsam scrolle wird der Text unscharf und im blauen Balken sprint ein einer Stelle die Linie kurz nach oben, so dass die Linie unterbrochen wird. Was ist das bitte? Liegt das am Monitor? Kann ich da etwas anderes einstellen (am Monitor oder Grafikkarte)? Graka habe ich: VTX3D 7970.

Mit meiner Frau habe ich den Bildschirm auch getestet, sie empfindet es genauso wie ich. Außerdem haben wir an einem anderen PC den Monitor getestet (irgendein BENQ LED für 150€), dort treten diese Probleme nicht auf. Zwar ist dort die Farbe um einiges schlechter als beim hier genannten EIZO, doch das Flimmern/Flackern des EIZO FS2333 stört mich gewaltig.
Hat von euch jemand dieses Problem auch? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich den EIZO FS2333 für den BENQ XL2411T umtausche. Beim BENQ dürfte dieses Problem nicht auftreten dank der 144 Hz oder?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (23. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht mal mit VSync im Grafiktreiber rumspielen?! Kenn mich aber mit dem Catalyst Control Center nicht aus da ich ein GTX 670 drinn habe. Richtige Hz Zahl eingestellt? Mal alle Anschlussmöglichkeiten durchprobiert ( HDMI/VGA/DVI)?
Bei mir flimmert nichts.


----------



## Whitcomb (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eizo FS2333 - Spieletauglichkeit enttäuschend*

Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten ebenfalls den Eizo FS2333 zugelegt und kann das Problem mit der Bewegungsunschärfe nicht bestätigen.
Weder bei Filmen noch beim zocken, sind solche Probleme bei mir aufgetreten.
Ist vermutlich das subjektive empfinden des Einzelnen.
Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert und kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------

